# Paquetà Newcastle: 9 mln al Milan, se va in porto.



## admin (26 Maggio 2022)

Secondo quanto riportato dal Times, per Paquetà il Newcastle è pronto ad offrire ben 60 mln di euro al Lione. Se l'affare andasse in porto, il Milan incasserebbe il 15%. Circa 9 milioni.


----------



## Lo Gnu (26 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Times, per Paquetà il Newcastle è pronto ad offrire ben 60 mln di euro al Lione. Se l'affare andasse in porto, il Milan incasserebbe il 15%. Circa 9 milioni.


Sossoldi!!


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Times, per Paquetà il Newcastle è pronto ad offrire ben 60 mln di euro al Lione. Se l'affare andasse in porto, il Milan incasserebbe il 15%. Circa 9 milioni.


Speriamo. Lui e Hauge finanzierebbero tutte le operazioni di contorno come il riscatto di Florenzi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Times, per Paquetà il Newcastle è pronto ad offrire ben 60 mln di euro al Lione. Se l'affare andasse in porto, il Milan incasserebbe il 15%. Circa 9 milioni.


Tra questi soldi, quelli possibili di Pessina, il riscatto di Duarte e Hauge e magari due spiccioli tirati su da Castillejo e Caldara (6-7 milioni in tutto?) si tirano fuori qualcosa come 30 milioncini...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Maggio 2022)

Ma veramente ha preso tutto questo valore ?
60 milioni per Paqueta ?


----------



## cuoredidrago (26 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Tra questi soldi, quelli possibili di Pessina, il riscatto di Duarte e Hauge e magari due spiccioli tirati su da Castillejo e Caldara (6-7 milioni in tutto?) si tirano fuori qualcosa come 30 milioncini...


Mica cotica eh....


----------



## gabri65 (26 Maggio 2022)

Grande Lucas.

Un bidone al quale è stato preferito il cornuto schifoso dal quale non abbiamo ricavato una fava, ci ha segnato contro e non perde occasione per farci inviperire.

Grazie anche a Rino, ottima gestione del ragazzo.


----------



## jumpy65 (26 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Speriamo. Lui e Hauge finanzierebbero tutte le operazioni di contorno come il riscatto di Florenzi.


secondo me no, sono soldi che servono a ridurre il deficit. Le operazioni si finanziano con le previsioni di aumenti di fatturato e le previsioni di spesa. Queste non sono entrate strutturali, non cambiano di una virgola l'approccio al mercato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2022)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma veramente ha preso tutto questo valore ?
> 60 milioni per Paqueta ?


sta giocando bene e segnando molto. lo scorso anno è stato eletto miglior giocatore del campionato francese.
solo qui poteva essere segato in 2 da tutti per motivi stupidi che non c'entrano nulla col calcio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Grande Lucas.
> 
> Un bidone al quale è stato preferito il cornuto schifoso dal quale non abbiamo ricavato una fava, ci ha segnato contro e non perde occasione per farci inviperire.
> 
> Grazie anche a Rino, ottima gestione del ragazzo.


Non valorizzare Paquetá mi è dispiaciuto, come penso André Silva meritasse altro trattamento visto che del talento c'era.


----------



## jumpy65 (26 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sta giocando bene e segnando molto. lo scorso anno è stato eletto miglior giocatore del campionato francese.
> solo qui poteva essere segato in 2 da tutti per motivi stupidi che non c'entrano nulla col calcio.


beh da noi è stata una delle più grosse delusioni della storia. Probabilmente non è adatto al campionato italiano o non è adatto al Milan. Anche in Brasile è stato il migliore.


----------



## Devil man (26 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non valorizzare Paquetá mi è dispiaciuto, come penso André Silva meritasse altro trattamento visto che del talento c'era.


hanno un modo di giocare che non va bene per la Serie A


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Times, per Paquetà il Newcastle è pronto ad offrire ben 60 mln di euro al Lione. Se l'affare andasse in porto, il Milan incasserebbe il 15%. Circa 9 milioni.


Magari, ma non credo andrà al Newcastle. In Inghilterra farebbe fatica più che in Italia secondo me. Il campionato francese è perfetto per lui. Magari PSG


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sta giocando bene e segnando molto. lo scorso anno è stato eletto miglior giocatore del campionato francese.
> solo qui poteva essere segato in 2 da tutti per motivi stupidi che non c'entrano nulla col calcio.


Buon scudetto a te Willi  

Grande talento Paqueta. Per distacco il miglior giocatore del Lione, segna ,fa segnare, rincorre l'avversario come se non fosse un domani. Fisicamente è una bestia, spostarlo quando protegge la palla è quasi impossibile.
Non dimenticare anche che è diventato titolare fisso della Nazionale brasiliana con la quale ha giocato la finale di Coppa America.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Times, per Paquetà il Newcastle è pronto ad offrire ben 60 mln di euro al Lione. Se l'affare andasse in porto, il Milan incasserebbe il 15%. Circa 9 milioni.


9 milioncini succulenti per il nostro piattino verde


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> beh da noi è stata una delle più grosse delusioni della storia. Probabilmente non è adatto al campionato italiano o non è adatto al Milan. Anche in Brasile è stato il migliore.


per me non gli si è data minimamente la possibilità di esprimersi.
con pioli sarebbe stato totalmente diverso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Buon scudetto a te Willi
> 
> Grande talento Paqueta. Per distacco il miglior giocatore del Lione, segna ,fa segnare, rincorre l'avversario come se non fosse un domani. Fisicamente è una bestia, spostarlo quando protegge la palla è quasi impossibile.
> Non dimenticare anche che è diventato titolare fisso della Nazionale brasiliana con la quale ha giocato la finale di Coppa America.


sarebbe perfetto per il nostro attuale modulo purtroppo.


----------



## princeps (26 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per me non gli si è data minimamente la possibilità di esprimersi.
> con pioli sarebbe stato totalmente diverso.


con Pioli non giocava, gli ha anche preferito Krunic delle volte


----------



## jumpy65 (26 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per me non gli si è data minimamente la possibilità di esprimersi.
> con pioli sarebbe stato totalmente diverso.


io ricordo che tutte le volte che ha giocato prima della cessione si è dimostrato inadeguato. Può darsi che una parte importante l'abbia avuta Giampaolo che ha avuto il solo merito di fare talmente male da costringerci ai ripari con Pioli


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> con Pioli non giocava, gli ha anche preferito Krunic delle volte


è vero ma li era già depresso e partente, aveva già avuto la cura gattuso e giampi.

inoltre pioli fino al covid è stato disastroso, son sicuro che sarebbe stato ottimo per noi.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sta giocando bene e segnando molto. lo scorso anno è stato eletto miglior giocatore del campionato francese.
> solo qui poteva essere segato in 2 da tutti per motivi stupidi che non c'entrano nulla col calcio.


Praticamente è stato l'unico che non è stato recuperato da pioli, a parte suso e gli altri cessi, ovviamente.
Ma forse era anche uno dei pochi ad avere un pò di mercato e un pò di richieste.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Maggio 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Buon scudetto a te Willi
> 
> Grande talento Paqueta. Per distacco il miglior giocatore del Lione, segna ,fa segnare, rincorre l'avversario come se non fosse un domani. Fisicamente è una bestia, spostarlo quando protegge la palla è quasi impossibile.
> Non dimenticare anche che è diventato titolare fisso della Nazionale brasiliana con la quale ha giocato la finale di Coppa America



Nell'ultima Coppa America fu nettamente il migliore del Brasile.

Purtroppo Rino non lo vedeva ed inoltre non sopportava i funambolismi che il brasiliano mostrò in alcune occasioni. Peccato.

Vedremo se riuscirà a calarsi in un calcio atletico e sfibrante come quello inglese. Non che in Ligue 1 manchino corsa e atletismo ma a me pare che in Francia si vada a strappi mentre in Inghilterra i ritmi sono elevati per l'80-90% del tempo.

Vedremo, non c'è nulla di automatico. Vedi Coutinho che in un calcio apparentemente a lui più congeniale come quello spagnolo ha fallito mentre in Inghilterra ha sempre fatto belle cose, compreso quest'anno all'Aston Villa.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sarebbe perfetto per il nostro attuale modulo purtroppo.


Assolutamente. Per dinamicità senso del gol inserimenti sarebbe il tre quartista ideale per il nostro gioco. Sottolinerei la grande capacità aerobica del ragazzo, è una vera macchina.
In tanti sul sito dicono :"eh ma il campionato francese è scarso" ok ci puo stare pero è un campionato dove ci sono dei bestioni al livello fisico quindi per fare la differenza palla al piede ci vuole tecnica ed esplosività.


----------



## jumpy65 (26 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è vero ma li era già depresso e partente, aveva già avuto la cura gattuso e giampi.
> 
> inoltre pioli fino al covid è stato disastroso, son sicuro che sarebbe stato ottimo per noi.


Giampaolo ha fatto 9 punti in 7 gare. Pioli ha preso in mano una squadra veramente in condizioni disastrose sia fisiche che psicologiche e ha fatto 27 punti prima del covid. Non proprio un disastro...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Nell'ultima Coppa America fu nettamente il migliore del Brasile.*
> 
> Purtroppo Rino non lo vedeva ed inoltre non sopportava i funambolismi che il brasiliano mostrò in alcune occasioni. Peccato.
> 
> ...


Ciao Mandraghe tanti auguri per lo scudetto ! Nicola Sansone idolo indiscusso! 

Hai ragionissima la sua coppa America fu eccellente. Sono d'accordo con ogni virgola del tuo post.

Secondo me Paqueta si addaterà perché è cattivo nei contrasti ed è diventato leader nell'atteggiamento sul campo. Al Newcastle ho visto che il suo amico Bruno Guimaraes ex Lione si è addattato molto bene e considero Paqueta molto superiore a Guimaraes.
Poi come lo dici tu "non c'è nulla di automatico".

Sicuramente da noi avrebbe fatto sfracelli.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Maggio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> io ricordo che tutte le volte che ha giocato prima della cessione si è dimostrato inadeguato. Può darsi che una parte importante l'abbia avuta Giampaolo che ha avuto il solo merito di fare talmente male da costringerci ai ripari con Pioli



Inadeguato perchè ormai tra Gattuso,Giampaolo e Pioli stava mentalmente a terra.
Sarà un caso che anche Kessie abbia patito questi ripetuti scambi di mezzi allenatori in panchina e che sia definitivamente esploso solamente 1 stagione fa ?

Ma come Paquetà e kessie posso citare anche Calabria,che solo nella passata stagione ha fatto un campionato super.
Idem Bennacer,che con Giampaolo neanche giocava.
Ed Hernandez ? Con Giampaolo addirittura in panca per far giocare titolare Rodriguez.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Maggio 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ciao Mandraghe tanti auguri per lo scudetto ! Nicolas Sansone idolo indiscusso!
> 
> Hai ragionissima la sua coppa America fu eccellente. Sono d'accordo con ogni virgola del tuo post.
> 
> ...



Ricambio i saluti e gli auguri per lo scudetto 

Ovviamente mi fido di ciò che dici ed i numeri stanno lì a dimostrare che il brasiliano in Francia è cresciuto tanto.

Approffitto della tua conoscenza del calcio francese per domandarti cosa sta combinando Aouar. Un paio di anni fa era sulla bocca di tutti e in tanti pronosticavano un futuro radioso. Come mai ora non ne parla nessuno? Tra l'altro ho visto che scade l'anno prossimo, quindi eventualmente non costerebbe nemmeno tanto.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ricambio i saluti e gli auguri per lo scudetto
> 
> Ovviamente mi fido di ciò che dici ed i numeri stanno lì a dimostrare che il brasiliano in Francia è cresciuto tanto.
> 
> Approffitto della tua conoscenza del calcio francese per domandarti cosa sta combinando Aouar. Un paio di anni fa era sulla bocca di tutti e in tanti pronosticavano un futuro radioso. Come mai ora non ne parla nessuno? Tra l'altro ho visto che scade l'anno prossimo, quindi eventualmente non costerebbe nemmeno tanto.


Mandrague Aouar è un enigma. Ha fatto una stagione orrenda. Non si capisce cosa sia successo al ragazzo che aveva incantato tutti l'anno in cui il Lione aveva fatto fuori sia la Juve che il Lione. 
Oggi purtroppo è sparito dai radar , ha un autonomia di 65 minuti di gioco poi arrivederci . Ha avuto qualche infortunio è vero pero non si è piu rivisto il giocatore raffinato del passato.

Secondo me deve lasciare il Lione per rimettersi in gioco. A volte uscire della tua confort zone ti permette di migliorarti su tanti aspetti.

Oggi hanno scritto che puo essere venduto per 20-25 miilioni. Iclub interessati sarebbero il Betis la Real Sociedad ,un club italiano qualificato per la Champions e due club inglesi.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Praticamente è stato l'unico che non è stato recuperato da pioli, a parte suso e gli altri cessi, ovviamente.
> *Ma forse era anche uno dei pochi ad avere un pò di mercato e un pò di richieste.*


Questo è anche vero. Nel contesto attuale che è molto piu piu sereno avrebbe fatto molto bene.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Maggio 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Questo è anche vero. Nel contesto attuale che è molto piu piu sereno avrebbe fatto molto bene.


Chapeau monsieur.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Chapeau monsieur.


Grande Diavolo ! francese da urlo  
Non ho avuto l'occasione di scambiare con te. 
Auguri per questo scudetto , uno dei piu belli e sentiti della storia rossonera. Ti volevo dire che anch'io ho lasciato una bella lacrimucia dopo tutti questi anni di sofferenze, finalmente ,una gioa immensa.

Ma la nazionalità macedone te l'hanno dato o no?


----------



## mandraghe (26 Maggio 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Mandrague Aouar è un enigma. Ha fatto una stagione orrenda. Non si capisce cosa sia successo al ragazzo che aveva incantato tutti l'anno in cui il Lione aveva fatto fuori sia la Juve che il Lione.
> Oggi purtroppo è sparito dai radar , ha un autonomia di 65 minuti di gioco poi arrivederci . Ha avuto qualche infortunio è vero pero non si è piu rivisto il giocatore raffinato del passato.
> 
> Secondo me deve lasciare il Lione per rimettersi in gioco. A volte uscire della tua confort zone ti permette di migliorarti su tanti aspetti.
> ...



Ti ringrazio, sempre gentilissimo.

Immaginavo si fosse un po' perso, visto che non ne parlava più nessuno. Hai ragione nel dire che dovrebbe cambiare aria, deve però scegliere il club giusto. Diversamente potrebbe peggiorare la situazione.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Times, per Paquetà il Newcastle è pronto ad offrire ben 60 mln di euro al Lione. Se l'affare andasse in porto, il Milan incasserebbe il 15%.* Circa 9 milioni.*


beh, non male. 

saltano fuori i riscatti di florenzi e messias (sempre che lo vogliano tenere).


----------



## Swaitak (26 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Praticamente è stato l'unico che non è stato recuperato da pioli, a parte suso e gli altri cessi, ovviamente.
> Ma forse era anche uno dei pochi ad avere un pò di mercato e un pò di richieste.


Secondo me l'ha fatto fuori Ibra, l'avrà visto lento e depresso in allenamento


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ti ringrazio, sempre gentilissimo.
> 
> Immaginavo si fosse un po' perso, visto che non ne parlava più nessuno. Hai ragione nel dire che dovrebbe cambiare aria, deve però scegliere il club giusto. Diversamente potrebbe peggiorare la situazione.


Assolutamente vero. Grande Mandra!

Come lo dico spesso c' è un altro club che lavora da sempre benissimo sui giovani ed è l'AS Monaco.
Ho un nome per te e ne ho già parlato ai fratelli del forum, un brasiliano che gioca sulla faccia destra e mi piace un sacco. Si chiama Vanderson , arrivato nella "Principauté" durante il mercato di gennaio. Forte forte


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Maggio 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Assolutamente vero. Grande Mandra!
> 
> Come lo dico spesso c' è un altro club che lavora da sempre benissimo sui giovani ed è l'AS Monaco.
> Ho un nome per te e ne ho già parlato ai fratelli del forum, un brasiliano che gioca sulla faccia destra e mi piace un sacco. Si chiama Vanderson , arrivato nella "Principauté" durante il mercato di gennaio. Forte forte


E di Doku che pensi? credo di essere il suo unico sponsor qua dentro  

Detto ciò, Paquetà sicuramente aveva talento, a me è sempre piaciuto molto.
Ma si capiva che l'italia non facesse per lui.


----------



## Sam (26 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Grande Lucas.
> 
> Un bidone al quale è stato preferito il cornuto schifoso dal quale non abbiamo ricavato una fava, ci ha segnato contro e non perde occasione per farci inviperire.
> 
> *Grazie anche a Rino, ottima gestione del ragazzo.*


Serviva più veleno. Troppo poche le legnate sui denti.


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo scorso anno è stato eletto miglior giocatore del campionato francese.


Veramente??? 
Clamorosissimo, considerando che in Francia c'è Frappè che comunque fa sempre la sua vagonata di gol (e assist)


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E di Doku che pensi? credo di essere il suo unico sponsor qua dentro
> 
> Detto ciò, Paquetà sicuramente aveva talento, a me è sempre piaciuto molto.
> Ma si capiva che l'italia non facesse per lui.


Ciao Trump come va?
Doku è forte forte, sono d'accordissimo con te.
Nell'uno contro uno è diabolico. Purtroppo ha avuto una stagione assolutamente sfortunata a livello di infortuni.
Ha quasi mancato 30 partite per infortuni vari pero quando è in forma sembra Leonardo Di Caprio in catch me if you can cioé non lo prendi mai. Troppo tecnico troppo tonico.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Maggio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Veramente???
> Clamorosissimo, considerando che in Francia c'è Frappè che comunque fa sempre la sua vagonata di gol (e assist)



Penso intendesse miglior centrocampista, il premio di best player negli ultimi 3 anni (2020 non assegnato), è andato a Mbappé.

Comunque Paqueta era nella lista dei nominati con Ben Yedder, Payet e Terrier


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Maggio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *beh, non male.*
> 
> saltano fuori i riscatti di florenzi e messias (sempre che lo vogliano tenere).


Secondo me saranno di piu Now . Aulas è un osso duro .
Ovviamente posso sbagliare ma penso che non venderà mai Paqueta a 59 M. L'affare si farà intorno ai 70 M + bonus


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Maggio 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Grande Diavolo ! francese da urlo
> Non ho avuto l'occasione di scambiare con te.
> Auguri per questo scudetto , uno dei piu belli e sentiti della storia rossonera. Ti volevo dire che anch'io ho lasciato una bella lacrimucia dopo tutti questi anni di sofferenze, finalmente ,una gioa immensa.
> 
> Ma la nazionalità macedone te l'hanno dato o no?


Ahah ancora no.
Non ti credere che non mi spiaccia quel che scrivo ma purtroppo non mi ci rivedo in questo calcio e nella politica di questo calcio.

Mi sono innamorato del gioco del calcio tra Europei dell'88 e mondiali del 90 ma da allora ad oggi ho assistito ad un inesorabile declino .

Auguri anche a te fratello. 
Non è stato solo uno scudetto ma una ventata di aria buona in una lurida palude.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Times, per Paquetà il Newcastle è pronto ad offrire ben 60 mln di euro al Lione. Se l'affare andasse in porto, il Milan incasserebbe il 15%. Circa 9 milioni.


Comunque se vendono Paqueta (non importa a chi) guadagniamo un bel gruzzoletto. Tesoretto di qui, risparmio Faivre di là, riscatto di Hauge, risparmio del mercato di gennaio... Alla fine riusciremo a prendere qualcuno per rafforzare in modo consistente la trequarti? 
Ok Botman per sostituire Romagnoli, ok Sanches (o chi per lui) al posto di Kessie, va bene Origi... Ma lì davanti ci servono trequartista titolare (e non sono convinto Adli sia già pronto) ed esterno destro forte


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Penso intendesse miglior centrocampista, il premio di best player negli ultimi 3 anni (2020 non assegnato), è andato a Mbappé.
> 
> Comunque Paqueta era nella lista dei nominati con Ben Yedder, Payet e Terrier





Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Veramente???
> Clamorosissimo, considerando che in Francia c'è Frappè che comunque fa sempre la sua vagonata di gol (e assist)



ho letto l'articolo che come titolo riportava quel che ho detto io.

in realtà era il giocatore di tutto il campionato con la media voto più alta per l'equipe, ma non credo abbia avuto un riconoscimento.


----------



## Jino (26 Maggio 2022)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma veramente ha preso tutto questo valore ?
> 60 milioni per Paqueta ?



E' diventato obiettivamente la stella del Lione.


----------



## Shmuk (26 Maggio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' diventato obiettivamente la stella del Lione.



Che è l'8a forza della Ligue 1, un pò come Berardi è la stella del Sassuolo oserei dire.,,


----------



## folletto (26 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non valorizzare Paquetá mi è dispiaciuto, come penso André Silva meritasse altro trattamento visto che del talento c'era.


Gestione disastrosa e poi è arrivato Giampy che ha dato il colpo di grazia, da lì in poi siamo stati anche rapidi a sistemare le cose


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ahah ancora no.
> Non ti credere che non mi spiaccia quel che scrivo ma purtroppo non mi ci rivedo in questo calcio e nella politica di questo calcio.
> 
> Mi sono innamorato del gioco del calcio tra Europei dell'88 e mondiali del 90 ma da allora ad oggi ho assistito ad un inesorabile declino .
> ...


Capisco perfettamente il tuo stato d'anima ma direi che la tua osservazione si verifica al di là del calcio purtroppo.
Mi ricordo che quando eravamo piccoli si parlava degli anni 2000 come qualcosa di fantastico. Nulla di piu sbagliato. 
A forza di incensare solo l'individualismo, si è perso il senso del noi. 

Per questo motivo questa vittoria è veramente una boccata di ossigeno in un oceano di melma. La vittoria di un gruppo sano e che si vuole bene.
Vedere il sistema Italia calcio mafioso impazzire e cercare di sminuire questa vittoria simbolica mi da un sensazione di benessere unica.


----------



## Jino (26 Maggio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Che è l'8a forza della Ligue 1, un pò come Berardi è la stella del Sassuolo oserei dire.,,



Si, ma la differenza è che Paquetà è un giocatore con appeal internazionale, Berardi può avere mercato solamente in Italia.


----------



## sampapot (27 Maggio 2022)

io ci ho sempre visto del potenziale in Paquetà e mi rodeva vederlo sempre sotto tono in campo...la cessione è stata una sconfitta, ma purtroppo non è possibile vincere tutte le battaglie


----------

